# White Washing a Textured Stone Fireplace



## Cape Breton Painter (Nov 17, 2011)

A faux painted (whitewash) fireplace project completed recently. Five colors. 4 greys and a beige.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks fantastic. Just how labor intensive was that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

That is super cool. There's a fireplace at my current job that the HO doesn't know what to do with. Think I'll suggest something like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Also, what's the sheen on that ceiling? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

That's awesome!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice! I hope you were compensated appropriately.


----------



## Cape Breton Painter (Nov 17, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> Looks fantastic. Just how labor intensive was that?


A total of about 13 hours.

First day was masking and spraying the primer coat which was 2 hours and included gun cleanup.

Second day was 11 hours start to finish which included painting the moldings around the fireplace and crown moulding along the ceiling which were just factory primed. Also includes removing masking and packing out.


----------



## Cape Breton Painter (Nov 17, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> Also, what's the sheen on that ceiling?


BM color Simply White in a pearl sheen. Customer request.


----------



## Cape Breton Painter (Nov 17, 2011)

CApainter said:


> Very nice! I hope you were compensated appropriately.


Thanks for your comment CApainter! Can't complain at all about the compensation for this one. 13 hours labor netted a week's wages on this one project. The rest of the week is gravy as they say


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

13 hours. Obviously not your first time for this type of project. Well done.
Did you layout or determine the pattern of colors? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Looks really cool. I just wonder how they keep anything on that mantle.


----------



## Cape Breton Painter (Nov 17, 2011)

slinger58 said:


> 13 hours. Obviously not your first time for this type of project. Well done.
> Did you layout or determine the pattern of colors?


Layout was completely random. Knowing there was just over 500 bricks with a 5 color scheme made it quite simple. Started with a grey and beige using a random spacing of 4-5 bricks. Then filled in the rest with the remaining 3 greys. Working from the top (side to side) and down is what I have come to find helps speed the project along.


----------



## PeterRuchti (Mar 29, 2017)

Wow great idea!! I bet the customer is happy!


----------

